# [HOWTO] Utiliser une MX1000 avec evdev

## DaiKo

Un petit tutoriel de ma création (bon ok c'est un mix entre une traduction et un résumé de divers tutoriels en anglais) en ésperant qu'il vous sera utils. Si vous avez des suggestions n'hésitez pas.

J'essaie de le completer avec une partie sur xmodmap mais quelques bugs m'empèche de le faire tourner correctement chez moi des que c'est régler je met a jour...

http://florestan.bredow.free.fr/index.php?2006/01/31/3-howto-utiliser-une-souris-mx1000-avec-evdev-usb

----------

## Enlight

Joli how-to!

J'ai juste une question, evdev c'est uniquement pour des périphériques claviers souris ça ok, mais que en interface usb? Bon je sais je pourrais rtfm un peu plus, mais ce que je trouverai classe, c'est une explication succinte de la syntaxe des règles udev avant l'exemple aussi.

Voilà, sinon en illustréet tout, c'est nickel et ça se lit vraiment bien!

----------

## DaiKo

Merci  :Smile: 

D'apres ce que j'ai pu lire et ce que j'ai pu comprendre il semblerai que cela marche pour tout les peripheriques d'entrée.

D'ailleur mon clavier PS2 a un jolis petit /dev/input/event0. J'envisage d'ailleurs d'etudier l'utilisation de ce clavier avec evdev... (peut etre un autre futur howto).

----------

## genestyler

gah evdev marche pas encore en arch amd64 ni ~amd64

----------

## DaiKo

 *genestyler wrote:*   

> gah evdev marche pas encore en arch amd64 ni ~amd64

 

euh je tourne en ~amd64 et cela fonctionne parfaitement chez moi...

----------

## genestyler

-> daiko

hum je te crois sur parole mais le probleme c'est que je sais pas comment regler le probleme du : emerge -p "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev" qui me dis que le package est masque

je dois faire quelque-chose dans /etc/portage/package.mask ?

----------

## UB|K

 *genestyler wrote:*   

> je dois faire quelque-chose dans /etc/portage/package.mask ?

 

dans /etc/portage/package.unmask plutôt.

Sinon, merci pour le howto, mais il y a un truc qui me chagrine: visiblement les 9 boutons de ma souris (c'est pas une mx1000 mais le principe est le même) sont reconnus, par contre, mon esprit fatigué n'arrive pas à comprendre comment assigner des raccourcis à chaque nouveau bouton: entre les histoires xmodmap, imwheelrc et autres xvkbd, j'arrive pas a faire le tri dans toute ces infos et a pondre une solution qui marche. 

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire clairement comment m'y prendre? 

Je remercie d'avance cette âme charitable!

----------

## DaiKo

 *genestyler wrote:*   

> -> daiko
> 
> hum je te crois sur parole mais le probleme c'est que je sais pas comment regler le probleme du : emerge -p "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev" qui me dis que le package est masque
> 
> je dois faire quelque-chose dans /etc/portage/package.mask ?

 

Si tu ne sais pas quoi faire pour debloquer xf86-input-evdev c'est que tu n'as pas installer Xorg au moins en version 6.9. Pour cela je te conseil de jeter un oeil a : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml.

Apres tu devrais pouvoir debloqué xf86-input-evdev par toi-même  :Wink: 

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Sinon, merci pour le howto, mais il y a un truc qui me chagrine: visiblement les 9 boutons de ma souris (c'est pas une mx1000 mais le principe est le même) sont reconnus, par contre, mon esprit fatigué n'arrive pas à comprendre comment assigner des raccourcis à chaque nouveau bouton: entre les histoires xmodmap, imwheelrc et autres xvkbd, j'arrive pas a faire le tri dans toute ces infos et a pondre une solution qui marche.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire clairement comment m'y prendre?
> 
> Je remercie d'avance cette âme charitable!

 

J'ai actuellement un bug avec xmodmap (il veut absolument que ma souris ai 32 boutons et non 12), je n'ai donc pas pu bosser dessus. Normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'autre chose. Dés que j'ai un peu de temps pour aprofondir le sujet j'essaierai de completer le howto.Last edited by DaiKo on Tue Apr 18, 2006 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## genestyler

 *DaiKo wrote:*   

>  *genestyler wrote:*   -> daiko
> 
> hum je te crois sur parole mais le probleme c'est que je sais pas comment regler le probleme du : emerge -p "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev" qui me dis que le package est masque
> 
> je dois faire quelque-chose dans /etc/portage/package.mask ? 
> ...

 

bon j'ai esseyer d'installer x-modulaire , j'ai galerer et ... j'ai perdu :p

plus serieusement apres un tres long moment a chercher a faire fonctioner le serveur X j'y est finalement renoncer (j'arrivais sur ecran noir , figeage de la bete puis extinction de l'ecran) je me suis vautrer sur le retour en arriere -> pas grave je vais reinstaller comme avant et je vais patienter tranquilement en attendant x modulaire officiel avec le portage qui va bien (mouais en gros sa reviens a reculer pour mieux sauter)

EDIT bon ben avec x modulaire debloquer dans portage et une install fraiche sa marche )

----------

